# Bakbakan Tournament 2003



## John J (Feb 2, 2003)

I just wanted to remind everyone of the upcoming tournament to be held at Bakbakan's NAHQ in Lodi, New Jersey. The date is  Saturday, March 15th. 

For more details on this event, please visit www.bakbakan.com

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
BAKBAKAN International


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------



## Cruentus (May 14, 2003)

Yes....can we...._after_ the event though, please....:rofl: :rofl: 

I'm just picking on you, Arnisador. I didn't get the chance to in Buffalo this year...


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2003)

You should've come! It just wasn't the same!


----------



## Cruentus (May 14, 2003)

You have no idea how bad I really wanted to go. There was just no way with my work. I know that in the long run I did the right thing, but I am kicking myself in the short run. To be successful in my business, it unfortunatily means a ton of sacrifices early on. 

I will be making it a point to go to other events this year to make up for it!!!


----------



## Liam_G (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Yes....can we....after the event though, please....:rofl: :rofl:  *



Ummm ... now I'm really confused.  Wasn't the tournament mentioned in the first post in the thread the 'Masters of the Blade' tournament that took place March 15, 2003???      

There are results up on the Bakbakan page, but yes, a review would be very cool ...

Sorry if I'm just missing something entirely ... (wouldn't surprise me!).

Regards,
Liam


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *There was just no way with my work. *



I heard a rumour involving a woman!

As to the tournament--I had initially thought it was this past March, the *PAUL* corrected me. Was he mistaken?


----------



## Liam_G (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *As to the tournament--I had initially thought it was this past March, the PAUL corrected me. Was he mistaken? *



Well, there WAS a Bakbakan tournament, the "Masters of the Blade", on March 15 2003.  Results are posted at the Bakbakan site at http://www.bakbakan.com ...

Wasn't this the tournament the original post was talking about??

Regards,
Liam


----------



## Cruentus (May 16, 2003)

Oh....we're in not in march??

I'm just a few months beind schedule is all...:rofl: 

I thought it said May....*doh*!

thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Cruentus (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I heard a rumour involving a woman!
> 
> As to the tournament--I had initially thought it was this past March, the PAUL corrected me. Was he mistaken? *



Yes...I think I was mistaken...

Oh, a woman?

Not really...my significant other and I did just move into a new place a week before the seminar. This did add to my inability to leave town. You see, I was in New York for almost a month a week prior to our move. Kate (my significant other) did in fact pack most of everything except the big stuff, and I didn't want to leave her with all the unpacking also. I was going to go for 1 or 2 days instead of all four, though, despite this. I was also looking into just taking her with me to prevent her from compulsively doing all the unpacking while I was gone. Then the pooh hit the fan at work and I had a mess too clean, and the rest is history. So...yes there were other factors involving me not being able to go, but work was actually the final straw, not a woman!


----------

